# , :    4  () 2011 .

## .

*,* *      4  () 2011*.        .            2-   .            !



    2-  

         ,        .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

  ,      ,         2011    .

*     2011 .    !*

----------


## .

** 
 .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124)    30 .    .      .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124    30 .    .   3 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     05.10.2011 N 124    30 .    .    .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     05.10.2011 N 124    30 .    . .     22.07.2003 . N 67 (     05.10.2011 N 124    30 .    .    .  24-31  4/99.   30 .    .


**  
   ,  4  ( :   156  28.02.11) -   16  (.. 15  ).     .       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .       2011 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .   . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005  :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11 -   1 . *  ,   * .    .       - 15 .    .    . *      !*             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09     54  31.01.11)    15 .      .       . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/730@  15.12.10)  28 .    .       . -1152026 ( :   -7-11/895  24.11.11)    - 30 .    . *  ,     !*                          2011 .   2-. *      2-  !*     2-     .   - 2 , .. 1  

** 

1.  -  .     .      

2.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

  ,    ()   (     10  2007 .  62),   ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

!     !   :Smilie:

----------

! !   !

----------


## Katerina3783

*.*   !!!
  !    1 -  -   2011    2010   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


.



> 29.07.98 N 34
> 
> 30.     :
> )  ;
> )     ;
> )   ,       ,       ,        ;
> )  ;
> )  ,     ,     .
> 
> ...





> 209-
> 
>  4.      
> 
> 1.       ...

----------

,     1  ,    -   3,4,5    :yes:

----------

**, http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?type=2

----------

,  .    1,    ,     ))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,        ?

----------


## .

.       1  2012.     15

----------

**, ,      15   
        ,
  ,

----------

2011.

 19  2011 . N 429


 N 1- "    
 "      
    N 1-
"      "

----------

> 19  2011 . N 429  
> 
>        N 1- ...


. :

      : N -1 ...

----------

,  -  : 34  66,   ,     , ..  .6  66 :
"6. ,   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             ."

  ,         66 ,            .

  ?   3  , !

----------

** _. 85  N 34_    ,
_. , . 6  66_,  :



> 6. ,   -    
> ** ** :
> 
> )            
> **

----------

> ** _. 85  N 34_    ,
> _. , . 6  66_,  :


 ,    1  2,  .85  34,          ? 
  ,     -   .1,2,        ,   ,    ,   3  66,  .    ?     3  66

----------

> ,    1  2,  .85  34, 
>   ...


  ,    .



> ?


        .

----------



----------


## 74

1   2   !!!  ?

----------

4.28   1  2.     ()  ,        2011 )))   !!!

----------


## .

**,    ,    ,     ?       :Frown: 
 ,  ?  1      ,      .   1

----------

,    .     ,        -   - ?

----------

> ,    .     , 
>        -   - ?




   -     (. 226  )
   -    (. 230  )
*

----------

,   , 1      ( 5.03) ,    1  2, * 3,4,5 +    1  * .
  1       (  ,  -   ?).

   ,              .

  ?        .,      ?
   "",       .

 ,           (1   ).  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,              .


   ?

----------

> ?


      :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...2&postcount=20


    29  1998 . N 34 
             .  ,           ,     .

----------

!               2011 .
   ((((          ...

----------


## .

.        ,       :Frown:

----------

- ,       ?   ,    "     "              .  - ,         ?


  :
-  4110 (     ?)
-  4121 (            ?)
-  4124 (     ?)
-  4500 (          ?)

----------

! 
     .        - ,  +, .
,       ,    , .
   ,        ?  -   (   , ),  -  ,     ?   -  ?
   !

----------


## .

> ,       ,    , .


 ?     .      ,    .       ,     ,    ?  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> "     "

----------

!    (    ),  .
    2011.         31.12.2012.       31.12.2011.  ? 
  1   (),    ?  .     4  2011 ?       ,    ? 
   .     , ,    ?
.

----------

> ?     .      ,    .       ,     ,    ?


 - -   ? 
 66,   ,  ,      ,  ...
   ,      ,        ,

----------


## .

> - -   ?


     ,

----------

>

----------


## Bucom

"  2012"  " "  4.28 ( 4.28.1)       13 ,    "     15  ().    ." ..   ,  ... , ,  16 .

----------

> ..    ...




http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53547852
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53547915

----------


## Sinit

,      ..
 ,      (     .),    ,   , -      . ,    6  .  21         :Wink: 
        .,  6      -     . (4     , 2       ) -       ?   ,       ,     ? ,     . -    (,  , .  . ,     ..),     ..      ?

----------


## Sinit

,     ! ,       !

----------

,      .  ,    .   - ?   - ?

----------

> .  ,    .   - ?


 

*

----------

,   ,        2011     ,      ?

----------

4.28.1          .          ..   ?     ? .

----------


## .

**,   ,        .
   ,    ?

----------

,   ,   100%

----------


## YuSa

> ,   ,   100%


   ? ,   .    .

----------

, !

----------


## leno4ka0309

,  . 
     06  2011.,     /       ,  -     (  )   ,   . 
:   ?
1) ,       ? 
2)  ()  ? 
3)     ?
4)   (, )  ,   /  /  ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,        2011     ,      ?


    .        .

----------


## .

> /       ,


..   ? 50%

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ..   ? 50%


....      :Frown: ...     ?      50%    , ,   ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ?
> ,   .    .


     ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ,  . 
>      06  2011.,     /       ,  -     (  )   ,   . 
> :   ?
> 1) ,       ? 
> 2)  ()  ? 
> 3)     ?
> 4)   (, )  ,   /  /  ?





> ,


    ? 
,  ,       ()  +  +       . ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ,


,  ,        :Smilie:  
     ,    :Smilie:  
,            . :   ,      ?

----------


## .



----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ,  ,        
>      ,    
> ,            . :   ,      ?


  :Frown:     ...."    100%     "...
,  - 
      .
*.*  :Big Grin:

----------


## YuSa

> ?


   .     (? ?), .  , ,    3  .    ,   - /, ,    /    . .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=356119

----------

*YuSa*, ,    ,   :yes: 

 **

----------


## antart

!        _4 - "     




 "?    ...     .

----------


## stimpuls

,          ,     ,  ,  -     ??? 

p.s.    ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*antart*,   ,     .     




> ,


..   15    ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,       
>    ,


 
http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/fss55_210811.htm



> ,  -


  :Smilie:

----------


## stimpuls

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
6.       ,        ,        .

.. -       , ..  -     :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## YuSa

> 


 ,        -         ,     .    ...

     10  2007 . N 62 ,    ,   ,      /   /    ,  ** . 
   (  ) -   ?  ,    0...
 - .

 ,  -          (   ).

 :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

*YuSa*,    -    .

----------

> ,     .


   , ..    ,
    ,    ,  - ,
 "      "  :yes: 

      ,   .

----------


## YuSa

> -    .


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
   !

!  ! ,   . :Love: 

..    -   -,     (     +  )?

! !!  ?!! :Lupa:

----------


## leno4ka0309

:Smilie:  -    -       ,   2011     -  05.04.12.+  ()  05.02.11.    , ..   2.   ++  .   .
 -   -   ,      :Smilie:

----------

> +


  :yes: 



> -   -,    ?


  :yes:  





> ,    ?


    ,       ,
    .

----------

*YuSa*,  )))  ,  ,  -       - (+),   ,   -   (+-+)

----------


## YuSa

> 


  !
,  .       ,  ,  ,  ,     ,    ,   2012      (  3  4 .  ).

,   ! ,      ,    ,       .. (    !),  ,    "  ",       . :OnFire: 
    !  :yes:

----------


## Ju-lianna

3              - 0.      ,             .   (11 .),       ,  ,          .    - ?      ?

----------

1  4  2011 "         (     24.11.2011  -7-11/895)." (  1)

    ,          ?

----------


## .

,       
     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## kcp

.
             .
              ,   ?      ?         ,  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## kcp

)))      :Smilie:

----------


## 74

!      ?

----------


## YuSa

> ?


             ?   ,     ,    ,     11 .   .

----------

?

----------


## Ju-lianna

> ?   ,     ,    ,     11 .   .


 ,        ,       .
  ,    -  .     - - .

----------


## Andyko

*Ju-lianna*,             ;

----------


## 77

> ,        ,       .
>   ,    -  .     - - .


 .        100 .          ,    .       :Smilie:

----------


## Ju-lianna

*Andyko*, *77*,    .           .

----------


## Ju-lianna

,           114 ,        103 .     4-   .           .    ?            ?        ?  -        :Frown:

----------


## YuSa

> ,


" 78  .       , , , 
...
4.                **     . "

 :Confused:

----------


## Klerk-agent

*.*,  ,    .   ?
 ,     124?    -    -    .

----------


## .

*Klerk-agent*,    ?    .

----------


## YuSa

> .


    .    .  :yes: 
(  .      .        " ..."      .)

----------


## Klerk-agent

*.*,   ,    ???

        -      ,    -    !       .

. -    1  3  -  ,   .

----------


## _N

,    ,        15 ?   -    ,      ?

----------

6  :Frown:    )
)                ,             

   , -      ?

----------

,    1   1  2   ,       ?
,
     :
:  2110
 -     21101
 -      21102

  ?
  ?    1?

     1,2,3,4, ,      .
 ,   100%     .
   .





> , -      ?


  .
   , "    ,       ".
    (. ).
,  3  .
     .  :Frown: 
       .

----------


## 74

, .1  .2     .  :Wow:

----------


## .

> *.*,   ,    ???
> 
>         -      ,    -    !       .
> 
> . -    1  3  -  ,   .


    , .        




> ,    ,        15 ?   -    ,      ?


,

----------

:Big Grin:    ... -   ,  ,

----------


## .

**,       .      ,           ,      (      ).          21101.       .  ,

----------

*.*, .
     .    .
:
"   ,   ,      6  ,    ".

,  ,  *  -  "0710099"*.    ???

,  , ,    (       1  2).

,   .  :Smilie: 

    ,    6  .  :Smilie: 

P.S.
  ,   1 .     1 . ,  1    ?

----------

P.S. P.S.
,       .
     :
http://www.buh.ru/qaDescr-785
*  ,    1.*

----------


## saigak

> "0710099".    ???


  ...        ....

----------


## 74

!!!!!!    ,         0710099,   -       .

----------

> ,    ,        15 ?   -    ,      ?





> ,



    - .

    :
        15  ,    .      .

 ( .. )         ,         : http://rpn.gov.ru/wr/.

----------


## dana

> - .
> 
>     :
>         15  ,    .      .
> 
>  ( .. )         ,         : http://rpn.gov.ru/wr/.


, . , .   -       ,    ?     ,         ...    ?  -? (  ,       ,        ).

----------

, ,     , ..     1,   5,     .

----------

?
,    .
  ,     , ,   .     .
   ?
  .     ,           .    2000000 ,    ?

----------

,   0710099?
   .1 - 0710001,  .2 - 0710002

----------

> ,   0710099?
>    .1 - 0710001,  .2 - 0710002


,       .

----------

N 124,    0710099?   .1 - 0710001,  .2 - 0710002?

----------

, .,     , /     .    2-  -?  ? .      /?

----------


## dana

> ?
> ,    .
>   ,     , ,   .     .
>    ?
>   .     ,           .    2000000 ,    ?


,  ,  "" -   ,          ,      .     -        . -       ,     ,   .
   ,    ,    :Wink:

----------


## dana

> , ,     , ..     1,   5,     .


,    ...         -        40    ,  , ,         ... :Frown:

----------

> , /     . 
>    2-  -?  ? 
> .      /?


 .

  =    =   
. 226 230

----------



----------


## -

?



> .         .    ,          2011 .
> 
>       2011    01  2012 .

----------


## Glawbuch

*-*,  ,  !   :yes:

----------


## -

,   , ,  ,      ,

----------


## Shure

, " "  ,   28/02/12???

----------


## Shure

...  +  ???

----------


## .

*-*,    ,       .
        .

----------

> , . , .   -       ,    ?     ,         ...


   ,     , .     .  ,     ,    . ..  - ,  -  -  ..   -      .       .        -      (  ,     ). ....   ,     ,     ,       ,        . 




> ?  -?


  ,  ,        ,   2011.   .




> (  ,       ,        ).


  .   15 .     III      ,   .9  .9.2,      ,   .     . +      ,      . 




> , ,     , ..     1,   5,     .


     ,  .5 -      (    ),   20   ( ). 
  -    ()-  15 .       ,     .       .      .

----------


## Kostyanyk

,

----------


## dana

**, ,  , ,  ...

----------


## dana

**,  ,    ?   ,      -  16   ,    ,       ...

----------


## K$U

,      ?  :Embarrassment:     -         ...
   1   ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


.   8  2010 . N 00-07-12/2968    , 


.  1             :  www.rpn.gov.ru/wr/

 1

                , , 
                         ____ 




> ,      -  16   ,    ,       ...


 .      .  ,    - ,   5     ,            ,   .        - .      ,    ,   N-  .  , - :Smilie: , .   !!!

----------


## dana

**,   !

----------


## 231163

2011,,    , /  . 20/01/2012             1151085 .   .     ?                     , 													
  ,  																		
 :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ?







> 


\ ?

----------


## _

, ,     ,     ?      :Frown:

----------


## _

?    ?

----------


## YuSa

> ?


   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436803
       02.07.10 N 66 "    ", . 6 .

 ,  ,         .      .
     .1  .2.       .      .  -      ,    . , ,      ,     .

----------


## _

.    ,       1,      66 (6)?  ?

----------


## saigak

> 


       01.03.2012...

----------

[/QUOTE]      ,  .5 -      (    ),   20   ( ). 
  -    ()-  15 .       ,     .       .      .[/QUOTE]
      ,    .            ,   .5       ,     -       .  ,           ,    ))

----------


## Annet81

> !!!!!!    ,         0710099,   -       .


..     .1  .2    0710099?

----------


## Kostyanyk

.     18  .. (     :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  )
  ,     ""     1.
:
1.  (  1  2 )  0710099.   ,        .      .          -     Excel       "   0710099.xls".    1    .
2.  
3.   (    ,       1 ,      )
4. 
5.   
6. 
 . .

----------

> 5.


 :Confused: 




> 


 ?

----------

> ?


   2-,       .

----------


## Kostyanyk

** ,      
  :       .

----------

** , *Kostyanyk*,    :Smilie:  

   ?

----------


## Kostyanyk

> ** , *Kostyanyk*,    
> 
>    ?


  ,         :Smilie:   ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> 5.


   ...    ...

----------


## Bucom

> ...


      (" ") ,    .       ...

----------

,           1,2,3  4   0710099?
.

----------


## .

,  1   -     ,        1

----------


## 74

> ..     .1  .2    0710099?


, .1, .2,   -    ,     .

----------


## Kostyanyk

> "0"


    .

----------

?

----------

> ,      ,         2011    .


   2012   =)   2011 =)

----------


## buhgalter

,          1     3   ,      (   3    7 )?

----------


## buhgalter

> 2012   =)   2011 =)


    "  " -

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,          1     3   ,      (   3    7 )?

----------


## Marrry

01.12.2011       ??
  ,      20 ,         ?
 ?

----------

> ,  1   -     ,        1


   .
     29  1998 . N 34   
         ,    24.12.2010 N 186,  .86    ,   .      60     .

----------

> 01.12.2011       ??
>   ,      20 ,         ?
>  ?


.   .    ,     2011,      4  2011 .     ,      ,, .

----------


## .

**, -  ,       .     -     ,

----------

> ,     2011,      4  2011 .


   4 ,    ,
 ,    . 2, . 55    . 2, . 14 129-

----------


## Marrry

2.        ,                .          .
    ,      1   31 ,               ,    .

(. 55, "    ( )"  31.07.1998 N 146- (.  19.07.2011))

2.                31   ,   ,   1 , -  31   .

(. 14,    21.11.1996 N 129- (.  28.11.2011) "  ")

    ,    2011     !!!

 :Smilie:

----------

*Marrry*,  , ?!

----------


## YuSa

> .1  .2.


 :Grenade:  :Grenade:  :Grenade: 
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
      33 . . .1  2 , ,     .   , ,    .
 .    , ,      ,   .
 :No: 
  , ...     ,   ,       .  ,   -  ...

----------


## Marrry

> 2.        ,                .          .
>     ,      1   31 , *              ,    .*
> 
> (. 55, "    ( )"  31.07.1998 N 146- (.  19.07.2011))


   ,       ,  .
     . ,       ?

----------

*Marrry*,      ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Marrry

> *Marrry*,      ,


 :yes: 
  .
,       /          ?

   .       :Frown:

----------

> /          ?


     -    ,  "   "?
    55  (      ),





> .


   ?

----------


## Marrry

, ,    :Smilie:

----------

> /


...   
   ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=146536

----------


## -

?  ,     ?     :yes:

----------


## Marrry

> ...   
>    ?
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=146536


  ,     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Ksu

> ?  ,     ?


  .     " "?

----------


## .

,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ksu

.      :      ()       ,    .   .

----------


## saigak

> 


  ,    -   ?

----------


## Marrry

,        ,   :   2011       ?
 !

----------

> ,


   -  "  ?"
   -      - ",  ,  ,      ". 
 -     ,       2011?  6     ? ! :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...BD%D1%81%D1%83

----------

-    .      2011.

----------


## Ksu

> ,    -   ?


   .   .

----------

> 2.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20


 ,

----------


## fefelka

> , .1, .2,   -    ,     .


   ?       " ",     .1 -    .2 -     ?

   ,   ,  -    :Redface:

----------


## Credo2009

!        ?    -  1  .   28.10.2011  -7-11/696?   ?    ,    .  . , . .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  -

----------

,     1,    ,      ,       - - ?

----------


## Andyko

1

----------

-   ?    ,  ...

----------


## JaninTanya

.   1250    4  5   10,         ,     ,   .

----------

> 1250    4  5   10


      ?  :Smilie: 



> 


,  "  "
,     ?

----------

,      .      .  ,    ,   .         ?

----------


## -

> *-*,    ,       .
>         .


       - ,         :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> ?


,      .

----------

> - ,


   -       ?    ,    ,   ?

----------

.           1   2,   ,         ,  ,    .     - ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -       ?    ,    ,   ?


http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/259458/

----------


## ***

:      141     :
"     141   3-4         (31 ):
-   3     ,   :
-   4      ;"
         140?
    ? :Smilie:

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru//buh/news/259458/


  -  ,       .  ?

----------


## -

!

----------

,  .   ?  -?  ? , .

----------

?   ,     ....?

----------

> ..     .1  .2    0710099?


    .....???      ,

----------


## ***

,     141- .

----------


## p8888

.    ()      ?

----------



----------

3, 4  :Frown:

----------

,     ,        .       -   -:

,   . :
1.   - 49,5%
2.   - 51,5%

  ,  .1 - ..  ( 15 ),  ..   - ,   . 1        25% (     ,         ) - .  ,         ,     .

----------

!    2  .    (    ):       ___________2011.    ???
  !!!

----------

,

----------

-     -   ?

----------


## .



----------

, .      .
   ()      .
       2011?     .      ?    ?


_________________________

----------

?   ?

----------


## -

> -     -   ?


  :yes: 
   ""    
 :Frown:

----------

> 


  ""?   ?

----------


## Ju-lianna

-       ? 
    ( 1      02.07.2010. 66    05.10.2011 .  124),    ,           05.10.2011 .  124,    .       -     ?  :Frown:

----------


## 7

!,     ,    ,  ,     ,       ?,     -  ,     .

----------

> -  ,     .


     ,   363.1- ,    -.   357-      


> **  **  ,        358  ,

----------


## 7

,   1 -

----------

> 


...    - ))))

----------


## saigak

> 


    ,    ...  :Wink:

----------


## dana

> ...    - ))))


     ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------

, :           ,       . ,    4  2011 .       28  2012,       -  28  2012 ?  4  2011      -  ,             ?

----------


## .

**,    ,        2012 .      ,

----------


## Coreopsis

> ,     141- .

----------

.  1   040 .  ,   030    050.    .   ,       ,   , ..      .       030      050       .  /   180  19.12.2006  050   030   040. -    ?

----------

> .  1   040 .  ,   030    050.    .   ,       ,   , ..      .       030      050       .  /   180  19.12.2006  050   030   040. -    ?


,   .

** 

    -      -        ,   2011 .
     1  2011   -            ,      ,        13.04.2006  65,     40   ,        ,     ,    030   ,    ,        050  ,        .

* ,   ,   .*

        ,     .

http://www.garant.ru/hotlaw/federal/376892/
    .

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/259929/

----------

-   .   2011 ?

----------


## saigak

> -   .   2011 ?


 ?      ....

----------


## YuSa

> ....


 .1  .2,       ,    .     ,    ,       .  0710099?   ...

----------


## saigak

> 0710099

----------


## YuSa

> 


   .     . ,  ,   " "    -   ,    ,  "   ". :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> " "


  4.28    ,  4.28.1     3  4.       3  4....  :Frown:

----------


## YuSa

> 


  .  4.28.2 .  ,  ,  . :Hmm:

----------

> ,     ,        .       -   -:
> 
> ,   . :
> 1.   - 49,5%
> 2.   - 51,5%
> 
>   ,  .1 - ..  ( 15 ),  ..   - ,   . 1        25% (     ,         ) - .  ,         ,     .


    ))

----------


## .

**,         25%.     .

----------


## Bucom

> 4.28.2 .


,    "  4.28.2  4.28.1: ..." :
  4.28.1  4.28:
             2011         19.12.2011  -7-6/942@

----------

*      . -1152026 ( :   -7-11/895  24.11.11)    - 30 .    .   ,     !*


       ,          ?

      ))
               .

----------

!
,      ?

----------

**, , ""   .

----------

> .


 
*

----------


## Andyko

> ,          ?


,  ,        
      ,

----------

> ,


,   )))        .
 -))

----------

> *


  , -))   
   .
   ,    -  ,    -    ))

----------


## saigak

? :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> ?


 :   2 .

----------

,     ?      ,    ?

----------

**,

----------


## Glawbuch

1,2      :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

.       ?




> )                (    );


,          ?

----------


## saigak

> .       ?


         1  2.
  ..       3  4,    . .-.

----------

!



> ..       3  4,    .


   1 (   7.7 General)     3  4.

*All*
   :

1.      4 .    -     ,     ?         ",   01.01.2011  31.12.2011   ,      ",     ?

2.               Word-  doc.          ? doc,   ,      .      /   (     )   ,     ?

3.        ?     ()         .        .

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------

,    .  1  8.2,   "        ",        ?

----------


## Ksalbi

> !
> 
> 
> 2.               Word-  doc.          ? doc,   ,      .      /   (     )   ,     ?


           ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1  2.
>  ..       3  4,    . .-.


   3  4    1  2  ?   :Wink:

----------

.     .        "        2011 "   :
"     040 "  ,         (.)"  ,       030 "  ,    "       050 " ,        ".
   040 . 
 .       ?

----------

> .     .        "        2011 "   :
> "     040 "  ,         (.)"  ,       030 "  ,    "       050 " ,        ".
>    040 . 
>  .       ?


    ,  .  ?

----------


## tatsiana

,   -   ,      ? , -   ().  , :   2  -   .-.     ?

----------

> ,  .  ?


             -       (    ),      .

----------


## .

> .-.     ?


.      
       ,  .   - -

----------


## tatsiana

.  -        .       ?  ?  :Smilie:

----------

*tatsiana*, ,    , .   .   ,     .    ,  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


 1,2,

----------


## tatsiana

> ,  .


  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


, , ......

----------


## tatsiana

.   .

----------


## xyliganka

,    ,           .         ?   1     ,        -   ...

----------


## GalinaTar

.  1  2  ,  (),        - (     5.04).    ,   -   (    ) ,   ()    .1  2.     ,            ,    .

----------


## Juna

, ,    3  4,    2011 ,  50%     .                 . 4312 - .   ()   ?

----------


## saigak

> .   ()


  :yes:

----------


## Juna

saigak, ,    3 :      3311 (  ,     ),      ?       3300 (   31  2011 ).    ?

----------


## saigak

...



> 3311 (  ,     )


, .

----------


## Ju-lianna

,   :   ,            5 .      .          ,  ,   ..     .           . -   .   ?   -...

----------

> ,   :   ,            5 .      .          ,  ,   ..     .           . -   .   ?   -...


       .

----------


## saigak

> ?


.

----------

!    ,      ,        ,     ,       ()?  ,           ?  ))))

----------


## Bucom

> ...       ...


     ,   -     ,  "" (   )  -  .  ,     .

----------


## saigak

> ()?


 

    ()
      24  2007.  209- "        " ( 4)   ( )              (      ),   :

1)     ,   ,  ,   ,  ,     (),       ()  ( )       25% (          ),  ,      ,       ,    25%;

2)            .

            ,    ,   -           ,      .

  60

----------


## svetuochek

.   ,      . 
  .
. 30  29  1998 . N 34
     :
)  ;
)     ;
)   ,       ,       ,        ;
)  ;
)  

:
. ), ), )    ,   0710099
)  ;
)  

 . )   __ (   ,   . .      )  __ ( 3    66  02.07.10)
,     ( 3)   ?      ?

  .
.6  66
,   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             .

__    . ,      ,   . .       (   ),  3  , ..    .,   . 
   ,   .
?

----------


## svetuochek

> )                ,             .


   ?    -  ?  -  ,    ?

----------


## KocmosMars

80%      9 .    91.1.    2011    91.1- 10 .      ?  .        ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


.      .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Zlata84

!
,      4 ,     ...     ,                       ...       ...    18-2    (   1)....   ... :Redface:

----------

> ,                       ...       ...    18-2    (   1)....   ..


, 1     .     ,  1       .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


      5%    . ,      .      ?

----------


## 15

! 
, ,
   29.11.11     20.01.12 (   . ,  /  , - ,  ).
   ,        ,   .   ?      ...
         ,    100    ?


 -       ,   15.02        ?

 !

----------

> ! 
> , ,
>    29.11.11     20.01.12 (   . ,  /  , - ,  ).
>    ,        ,   .   ?      ...
>          ,    100    ?
> 
> 
>  -       ,   15.02        ?
> 
>  !


      .

     -1.

----------

,        ,  3    ,    5    ...-.     ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

,      
   ,

----------

> ,      
>    ,


  ,    5 ,   3    ,  ,          ..         ,           ,   -...?

----------


## saigak

> .


   ...




> ,   -...?


 ...  -    ...

----------


## Sibiryachca

> ,    5 ,   3    ,  ,          ..         ,           ,   -...?


   .     , ,     .  ,     ,  -.

----------


## 15

, !!!

----------


## ntnt

:Smilie:   :Love: 
,          
 4111 "   //" -  51 62  ?

      ,   ?   4129 :Confused:   ...    ? :Wow: 

     ?  ,    %   ? .      ?    -    :Mad: 

  ?         50,51,52,55,57

 :Dezl:

----------

> ,          
>  4111 "   //" -  51 62  ?
> 
>       ,   ?   4129  ...    ?
> 
>      ?  ,    %   ? .      ?    -   
> 
>   ?         50,51,52,55,57


   ?
http://www.klerk.ru/print/260914/
 , - .

----------


## _YA_

> 3  , ..    .,   .


 -   " " (   .4 ),

----------


## ntnt

> ?
> http://www.klerk.ru/print/260914/
>  , - .


C !   ,    -  .

       .
 .,  4123 - %   
    , %   ,   . ?! 
.

----------


## Andyko

,     ?

----------

" "          2011...   ,    1  2

----------


## saigak

> 


...     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Nitka2003

,     ((        9  ( , ., .  .-...)   ?   - , , ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


        .       1  2

----------

,       .        .  :Embarrassment: 
1     5   +  .
:
1.   /  ,         ?
2.           ?     ,  " ", " " (   , - )?
   .  :yes:

----------


## saigak

> /  ,         ?







> ?


.
       .

----------

1 ,    .  ?     ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

,     .

----------


## Prickly

> 1  2


   3  4                  (     ;  ,   ,       ).

 ,    .   ...

----------

, .   - . 0710099    1  ?       ,   ,  - ....

----------


## Prickly

" "    ,    -     .   (    ),    (  , )

----------


## Bucom

> 


..., , , -  ...

----------

> ,     ((        9  ( , ., .  .-...)   ?   - , , ,   ?


, ,        ?

----------


## 2007

.      .   .      ,   66-     34. ,   66    .      23  2001 . N 16-00-12/15 (    ,    2     ) 
" 2.   . 55 - 57  III           ,      29  1998 . N 34,    ,       -  ,     ,          (        -  )          -  ?
.                     (          ,      29  1998 . N 34,      "  "  14/2000,        16  2000 . N 91),      ,      .              ,      29  1998 . N 34,      "  "  14/2000,        16  2000 . N 91,             ,      ,    ,    ,     ." 
   ?   ?    ,  ,    ,  , ,     ,   ? :Love:

----------

, .     ,    ,              .   .           ,     .          -      . .  , ,    .     -.   2        +  -    .   ,             .         .   .

----------


## 2007

**,          .       ,   1  2 ?    ?       (1 2),    !  :Frown:       ?     ,   .       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

,        1,2

----------


## 2007

,    ,         .   .     :    ,   ,      "    ... :EEK!:

----------

,    .          ,        .     ,         . :    1 .     1  2  .       ????

----------


## Glawbuch

. +

----------

,  ,      1      0710001,  2   071002    . ?   ?   ?      .

----------


## Prickly

> +


 -    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    ?


         ,    ,               .   ... 
.   ,          .

----------


## Bucom

> -    ?


  ,         - (   USB-)?

----------


## Nastya85

** , ,     :

"85.         , 
    30  .


      . 
  ,      
      , 
    ."

  ,    ,    ?
 ,  ,    1   ,   ,    ,      ,      ,    ?

----------

,      .

----------

,     ?      ?

----------

..  31.12.11.       71.   40 000 .    ?

----------


## .

, .         31 ,    .   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,       ?    ,   ?

----------

> ,      .


 ,

----------

,      . 

 ,        

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
,   17.7  . ,       0.      ,       :  , , , , ( ,     )  .   ,    .

----------


## Nastya85

> ,   17.7  . ,


  8.2  ,   "0".

----------

"       ,      ,              (. ) . 6     66)."
 .  -   ?     ? 
  -      (,) ,  .   -  - ...           . )))))
,    .  -    .    ((((
 -.  .

----------

> ,      . 
> 
>  ,        
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ,   17.7  . ,       0.      ,       :  , , , , ( ,     )  .   ,    .


    ? 536?

----------


## taniR

> 8.2  ,   "0".


   ,  ,             -  ,  ?

----------

?

----------

,     .    10  18.       .        -  -     ?        ?    ? ,          ,       3,4  ..?

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,     ,     ? 
,  , ,  - ,          :Big Grin: 
 , -,   ,    ,       .

----------

,         1  2.

**  ,        1   2.      ,   ,     .



> ** _. 85  N 34_    ,
> _. , . 6  66_,  :


 :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

** ,    !

----------


## kt

** ,    :yes:

----------


## 1

,     3  4  ,     ,         ....  
"...       
     . ...."?

----------


## Nitka2003

4  ,   ,        . 2.   ,     !!

----------


## 1

,?      3  4....

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,?      3  4....


      .

----------


## 1

,    ....   ,  ....  ...

----------


## saigak

> .


  ... 200   ....

----------


## 1

...

----------


## saigak

....    .   .

----------

,  :   "     "     +   ?

----------


## saigak

> 


 ?

----------

> ?


)) ,  4 ""

----------


## svetuochek

> +   ?

----------

> .


:
  : "   ,    -  .       .   ,       ,   ." 
 : "   ,   1  2."

----------


## ZZZhanna

.       .  ?

----------

,    ,       ...

1) 1 + 2
2)    -
3)  
4)     -
5)     
6) 1-9
7) +    ( word)

?

  !

----------


## olga.1958

2 .
            .  -   ,   .          ... 
   ,  (((( :" .   1  2 -!"     ....
    .      .      .     - ....

----------

5 ()    ,    ?

----------

.    (  ,   ),      .    "   " (        ).    .
      2.         .    ...

----------

> )






> .

----------


## svetuochek

> "   "


    .        . 4  209-  24.07.07

----------


## olga.1958

.  (   )     2. !     . ,   - ,     -  . 
    , ...  :yes: 
     . ,     .

----------


## Prickly

> 5 ()    ,    ?


 ,        ,      .      ,   - .

----------


## saigak

> 5 ()


      !!!

----------

. 
           . 
.

----------


## Marrry

.
 2012          . 
  4  2011    ???
,   .

----------

,      2 "         "     ?        3?

----------


## .

**,   http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/265029/

----------

.

----------

2010 .          3214  "" - ?      .    .

----------

> 2010 .          3214  "" - ?



 .3200

----------

> ,    ,               .   ... 
> .   ,          .


            .

----------

> !
> ,      4 ,     ...     ,                       ...       ...    18-2    (   1)....   ...


 ,   "   "  ?
    ,    .    ,   .

----------


## LIZI

,    ,   ... ,     -?   - ?   ,  , 1 .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    ,   ... ,     -?   - ?   ,  , 1 .

----------


## LIZI

*Glawbuch*,   :yes:

----------

?     "  "... ,    ?

----------

2  2010 . N 66

6. ,   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             .
 -             1 - 4  .
7. ,             2011 .
  ,   .3,4,5)))

----------

:    ,    2  .      -?

----------

> .3200


3200   -   .

----------


## _123

!     -         -  .       .          ?

----------


## 15

?      ,        ?

----------

> ?      ,        ?

----------


## 25

...   ?

----------

,

----------

,  ,  ,      .
 - ,  2  .        .

----------

! ,  ,     ,        ?    ? 
,  ,  .    ,      .  )))))))

----------


## Zlata84

!  ! 
       . ??? :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> 


   ....

----------


## Zlata84

> ....


         ? :Redface:

----------


## Prickly

> ?


  (  3,     ) .
    ,   .

----------


## Zlata84

> (  3,     ) .
>     ,   .


 .

----------


## Prickly

> 


   .       exel,  . -     ,     , .

----------


## Prickly

doc

----------


## Zlata84

.              ???

----------


## saigak

> 


 
 -

----------


## Chode

,                  ?

----------


## Prickly

*Chode*,  (    ),      .      ,   -    .

----------


## lebelena

.! , ,       -2 (    )?   1 7.7.    6   .  .

----------


## Milena.M

, .
  1  2   " " (23401-23415)      .           ?

----------


## 1984

,       .
         ..
    .( http://www.rg.ru/2011/12/26/otchetnost-dok.html)   :
5. ,             2011 , *   1  1   1  4  .*
     -(http://www.klerk.ru/doc/192473/) ,             2011 .

    ?   .  1      1  2012 ...

----------


## 77

, ,    1 8.2  . 1  2?         . 1,2,3,4   "0"    (  ).  .3  4  ? .

----------


## Status775

,  ,     3,4,6,   ,         FRM3.ERT, FRM4.ERT, FRM6.ERT

----------


## Prickly

> .  1      1  2012 ...


 "" -     ,  100%

----------


## 3545

,         2011.        ?

      ?

----------


## Mon-mon

!  -  .  17   (  )?  ,  , ,     ?

----------


## Prickly

""...
    1 "",      ,    .
    xml-,   ""             -     !

----------


## ntnt

> ,         2011.        ?
> 
>       ?


    !     3214  .          -    3200 .    -   3200   .         3214.       )))

 -   1 +  2 -  4 -  5       

  !

----------

> -    3200 .


 




> -   3200   .        3214.


   .  .3200    .3300

----------


## ntnt

> .  .3200    .3300


  ,    .  3200  3300   .   -   .      " "? :Redface:

----------

3300 - ,  3200 - 
   ,        2010 .  ..  2010,      .3200

----------


## ntnt

> 3300 - ,  3200 - 
>    ,        2010 .  ..  2010,      .3200


   3  - 2009,2010,2011.      2010 .    2010.     ?  ? ?   .   ...  
 :Wow:

----------


## Katerina3783

!
         -      -  28.01   28.03???  :Embarrassment: 
 :Frown:

----------


## .

:           28   :yes:

----------


## Katerina3783

*.*,                :Embarrassment: 
 :yes:

----------


## .

*Katerina3783*,  ,   ,        ,    ,

----------


## Katerina3783

*.*,     ,  !         -         - 1000    :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------

:Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl: 
Kostyanyk,    "  ,        .      .          -     Excel       "   0710099.xls".    1    ."
     ,      )))))

----------


## Zlata84

.        .      ? :Redface:

----------


## .

*Zlata84*,  -?   ,

----------


## Zlata84

> *Zlata84*,  -?   ,


 :Redface:      .   .

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## Zlata84

> ?


                ...    :Frown:

----------


## .

*Zlata84*,         .

----------


## Zlata84

> *Zlata84*,         .


 :Redface:

----------


## ALASHA

,   - .      4.28.4.   :
 ,   ;
       ;
      ;


     ,        0710005   ..         01.01.2011.
 -                  ?

----------


## .

*ALASHA*,      .

----------


## ALASHA

?       0710005     ?  1       .        ,     ,       . ?

----------


## Prickly

> ,     ,       . ?


   .

----------


## ybocharova

25-  30-   .
 30- ,    . 1  2.
 25- -  .

----------


## ntnt

!  .            ?       ? 

 .

----------


## KocmosMars

.      .   Թ2      (      )    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------


## KocmosMars

*saigak*, ,      .       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  -  ,      .    ,   ,    .    ""      - ,     ,    .       . - ....

----------


## Chode

,        ?

----------

!!!  ,     4  2011. -   ( 0710099)  . ( 0710001) +    ( 0710002).       0710099???      ,  13       0710001  0710002??

----------


## saigak

> 4  2011. -   ( 0710099)


  :yes: 




> 13       0710001  0710002??


...      ...

----------

!
, ,      ?    ,      1-9????? !!!!

----------


## Status775

-  1-9     excel  .            ,     .

----------

66 ,  ,      1  2.          1       3,4  6   . ,           .      ,    .. r66 nalog ru ns 3893462

----------


## .

**,     .

----------


## 2007

> 66 ,  ,      1  2.          1       3,4  6   . ,           .      ,    .. r66 nalog ru ns 3893462


  ( 3)    ?

----------


## -

> **,     .


    ?    ?

----------

*-*, ,  -

----------

> -  1-9     excel  .            ,     .


 
   ,      , ?
   ,   ,    excel         ?      ?

----------

,    ,    .     ,       .

----------

!

----------


## Status775

> ?    ?


   ,             ,   ,   ,       26      (    ).

----------

:       ,     ?

----------


## torsi

.    ,  - ,         ,         (      )   ,     (4311)    ,  ?
 .

----------


## Andyko

*torsi*,       ** ** ?

----------


## torsi

.       :Smilie:

----------


## xyliganka

,        ?  ?

----------


## .

*xyliganka*,     ?  ,       ?      ,   ?

----------

-     2011.           2011.?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## Andyko

> 2011.?


      ?

----------



----------


## Nex@

, ..    ,   .      3-3/2010  19.07.2011:




> 17.          .  ,          ,       ,                           ,             .
> 
> (    2  2010 . N 66,  6;     "  " ( 4/99),      6  1999 . N 43,  6).

----------


## MKoval

,  ,      ( .4500)          ( .4490).  ?

----------

,     ,  28

----------

** , ..  ?

----------

, ..   :Smilie:

----------

** ,   :yes:

----------


## alista

> ,    ,       ...
> 
> 1) 1 + 2
> 2)    -
> 3)  
> 4)     -
> 5)     
> 6) 1-9
> 7) +    ( word)
> ...


 

 2  2010 . N 66

!   ,    ,       2011 .     2012        ,       2012 .
------------------------------------------------------------------
1.             N 1   .
2.                N 2   :
)     ;
)      ;
)       ,        (),               (, ).
3. ,     *    ,*   1  2  .
4. ,             ( - ):
)     ()  ;
)  ,    ,       N 3   .
  ,     (),               (, ),            .
5. ,    ,          ,   " "   "".   ""      N 4   .
6. ,   -          :
)           *     (    )*;
)                ,             .
 -             1 - 4  .
7. ,             2011 .



  -


..


  ,                   (    ),    2      ,      ,       .

----------

alista.
... . 85         (    29.07.1998 N 34)          ..          . 
           22.07.2003 N 67,      . 
 . 6      2  2010 . N 66     ,                      (      ),                    ,        .     66 -    ,           (   34),     .   ,          , ..   66...
       ,       .  !

----------


## dana

,  ,  ,   .  :Smilie:  ( ,   ,    ).       ,      1  2 . ,     ,        ,  ,  .  , .

----------

,     ,     , .      .    .  .  4 .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


   ,       ( ).     .   :Smilie:

----------


## mai_05

14,            :yes:

----------

1-9  7.7      .
, .   ,   .

----------

0710099 - . ?
  ,   .1  2 ,    .
 :Confused:

----------


## Mon-mon

.    .
   .
- 
- 
-    ()  1-
-  (  1,    "")   (: , ,       ).

..        -  "" .

----------

1.....        1 7.7 ( 537,  4007  01.03)      ,      ...

----------


## C

26.12.11       ?     1.2012?

----------

, ,

----------


## C

,      ?   ,   1  2  ,       4,    4??    ,    ..
     ?    4 1    ..  1 - ?

----------

1

----------


## C

** , !

----------

*C*,     ,     ""



> ,   1  2


,  : . 55    . 14 129-
*   ,

----------


## 754

,  ,      ,    ,              ,          9  2011., ..  4  2011.       2012.   (..    -    =    )   4    .   ?           51  ?
   ,        .         ?     ?

----------


## Iri-na

15 , ,  ,       1  2 .  !!! :yes:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

*Iri-na*,    .

----------


## 754

!
  :
        ,            .

         ?      ?

    ?

----------


## Zavn

> 1  2 .  !!


   ()   .

----------


## tav_buh

, ,        2 ?

----------


## saigak

> 2 ?


  - .  :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

-      :Frown: 
   ,  ,       ..  -  .

----------

!!!!!!
     2010  (,,),   2009    ...     ,     2009 .    31.12.2009 ,       (- ),  (-  ),  . (-   )    . . (   . ), 2010  , ..     . ????? 
          ?       2010 ?

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

,      .,    9     ,   ?

----------


## Chode

,                  ?

----------

doc        .    4/99  24-31. 
 1     ,         .

----------

> !!!!!!
>      2010  (,,),   2009    ...     ,     2009 .    31.12.2009 ,       (- ),  (-  ),  . (-   )    . . (   . ), 2010  , ..     . ????? 
>           ?       2010 ?


  ?

----------

> doc        .    4/99  24-31. 
>  1     ,         .


        14  .,          ,    .  .

----------

18 . ,     1-  2- .

----------

5,   ,   ,   .1  .2        .     3-    14,   5-  ,   .

----------

17 ,     ,   ,  .    ?          ..

----------

7- (),   -   
 :      2011 ?  ""  ,  .  "..." 
- ?
- ,     ...
...      1  2   ...

----------

> 14,


  ?

----------

-     ( 0710099) -    !!!!!!!!!    

. ( 0710001) +    ( 0710002).

----------

> -     ( 0710099)

----------


## ntnt

! 
 -    ? 
!

----------


## ZZZhanna

29  2003 . N 10, 03-6/

----------


## ZZZhanna

4.2010 , ,        .    .    ,   "2011 ".  ?

----------

> .    ,   "2011 ".


  ?  - . 2, . 14 129-

----------


## 3545

. ?

----------


## C



----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  - . 2, . 14 129-


, , .  ,     .

----------


## 2009

,  "   "          ?      "  " -  5

   ,      .    ?

      ?    ?

    ()  , ?       ?

----------


## TaTiTa

.       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## TaTiTa



----------


## -

> -     ( 0710099) -    !!!!!!!!!    
> 
> . ( 0710001) +    ( 0710002).


   1   :
 1 -   -    0710099
 2 - 
 3 -   -    0710001
...
 9 -      -    0710002

 ???

----------

> [*] .     22.07.2003 . N 67 (     05.10.2011 N 124    30 .    .
> [*]    .  24-31  4/99.   30 .    .


     ?

      "    "  66  02.07.2010 
"4. ,             ( - ):

)     ()  ;

)  ,    ,       N 3   ."

                    24-31  4/99.     ,      .

----------


## 2011

> ?
> 
>       "    "  66  02.07.2010 
> "4. ,             ( - ):
> 
> )     ()  ;
> 
> )  ,    ,       N 3   ."
> 
>                     24-31  4/99.     ,      .



+1  .         ???? 

 . 

●  ;
●     ;
●    ;
●     ;
●       (  );   

    9 . 
  1   
  2  
  ..


        9      ?

----------


## saigak

,         ,    ...

----------


## 2011

> ,  "   "          ?      "  " -  5
> 
>    ,      .    ?
> 
>       ?    ?
> 
>     ()  , ?       ?


**



> .                       .
> 
>    ,       .    ,  . 1 . 23  ,            ,   N 129-.  , ,   ,               .
> 
>  ,      ,      01.04.2003 N 4-,             .       ,    () ,     ,     .
> 
>           ()  ,           , . 126          200     .
> 
>  ,                    300  500  ( 1 . 15.6  ).       4  4.1


      .

----------

> +1  .         ???? 
> 
>         9      ?


  .  3          .       .     24-31  4/99.      1  2   (. ),          .        .




 66 02.07.2010 

   -          (   ,  () )          ,       30  2004 . N 329 (   , 2004, N 31, . 3258; N 49, . 4908; 2005, N 23, . 2270; N 52, . 5755; 2006, N 32, . 3569; N 47, . 4900; 2007, N 23, . 2801; N 45, . 5491; 2008, N 5, . 411; N 46, . 5337; 2009, N 3, . 378; N 6, . 738; N 8, . 973; N 11, . 1312; N 26, . 3212; N 31, . 3954; 2010, N 5, . 531; N 9, . 967; N 11, . 1224), :

1.             N 1   .

2.                N 2   :

)     ;

)      ;

)       ,        (),               (, ).

3. ,         ,   1  2  .

4. ,             ( - ):

)     ()  ;

)  ,    ,       N 3   .

  ,     (),               (, ),            .

5. ,    ,          ,   " "   "".   ""      N 4   .

6. ,   -          :

)                (    );

)                ,             .

 -             1 - 4  .

7. ,             2011 .


  -  

..

  1 ( )
  1 (    )
  2 (   ) 
  2 (    )
  2 (     )
  3 (  ) 
  4 (     )

----------


## ZZZhanna

-      -  "   "         ? "  " ?  ,     -   ?
      ,          (10..) ?

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

> -      -  "   "         ? "  " ?  ,     -   ?
>       ,          (10..) ?


         3200,   31  2010.

----------


## Andyko

> ,     -   ?


 ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Smilie:

----------

7- ()     , 1  2, ,

----------


## Nex@

4  :
1.     -       . 4129?
2.      -       .4119?

----------


## C

,     ,  ,   ,    , , ,    ,   ;
*Nex@*,

----------


## Nex@

*C*,

----------

,    .
  :
6. ,   -          

 ,    .     ,    5      50000000  ,             ?
      .

----------

> 


. . 4 209-

----------

,     .

----------

002  009     ?   1().920, 950  ..  1 (7.7)   .    8( )    .009,     .002(  ., )?...

----------

2010 ,      2011 ?

----------


## xxxKRACOTAxxx

.  2011 ?

----------


## Status775

> ,     .


    ?       - ?  :Smilie:        ,         ,         . 4 209- .

----------

> .  2011 ?


34

----------

Status775 ,    ,       .     ,        .
  ,     ,    , ..    .

----------

,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         .


 ?

----------

, . ., .  - ?

----------

ZZZhanna,

----------

> , . ., .  - ?


.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ZZZhanna,


     -  . ,   ,  .

----------



----------

.?

_      ,  :




 500.000 .    ,     ,     ,    .


-   500.000 .  ,        ;
 -   1.000.000 .  ,         ;
-    5.000.000 .    ,   ,           .

     (,  .. , ,    ,    , )
-  5.000.000 .  () 25%       .


- 50%          ( 1/2         - ,  6   -  );
- 50%        - ;
- 2/3     -  -;
- 50%          (, ),   .


-   250.000 .,    2/3     -   50 %    ,       .


-   90%       .


-   100%     () ,    5.000.000 .  () 25 %      .


-  2/3    .


-  50 %  ,    250.000 .        400.000 .   .


-  50%    ,    3.000.000 .


-  50%    ,    3.000.000 ._

    ,      .

----------


## Status775

> .?
> 
> [I][SIZE="1"]      .....
> 
>     ,      .


  :Smilie:        ,    ,      .

----------

, :           15.01.12.   ,     .8.2  .       ,      (.          .           ?   1 .,  ,  ,  ,   .
,   ?

----------

> , :           15.01.12.   ,     .8.2  .       ,      (.          .           ?   1 .,  ,  ,  ,   .
> ,   ?


  ,     .      /   .
        "  ,   .   ,     "

----------

,          ,    .       :       ,      ?

----------


## svetuochek

.     ?       ?

----------


## JuliaSm

, !!!!!!!!!!!         ,    "    "!!!
     4111???     50 62,  ?  -    ???

----------


## C

,     ,         ;  
50-62, 51-62
    50-90

----------


## JuliaSm

, !   ,     -  ,     69 .  ,     17   ...   ,   ...

----------


## C

17?
     ?

----------


## C

- http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E5%E4%F1%F2%E2

----------

, :           15.01.12.   ,     .8.2  .       ,      (.          .           ?   1 .,  ,  ,  ,   .      , ..     !!!!
    ,              ?

 - ,      ,   ,       ?

----------


## .

?      ?

----------

.!    ((((     200 .   ,   ,     . 
  2700     , ..     (.
   ,     -  , ,  -   ,   -    .  50 ..

----------

> ?      ?


  -  :      ,  ,   ,  ?      ?

----------


## Raspberry

, . - .   :Embarrassment: 

   ,       1, ..   2 ?     ?

----------

> ?


.      :Smilie:

----------


## _

: "    "
:  ,

----------


## Raspberry

** ,  . ,  ?

----------

*Raspberry*,    :Big Grin:  :  ( + 1 ),  - 

...

  :



> 1.1.          ( - )  : 
>   ( 01),  1.1  1,  02,  N 1  N 2   02. 
> 
> ,    1.2, 1.6  1.7  ,  1.1  1  .
> 
>  1.2  1.3  1,  N 3, N 4  N 5   02,    03, 04, 05, 06, 07,             ,     , ,   ,     ,   ,     ,          .
> 
>  1.2  1        .
>  N 4   02       I    .
> ...

----------


## Na28ta

> -  :      ,  ,   ,  ?      ?


,  ,  .     :Frown: .     ,   ,      .  ... ,  ,  (,  )   , , , ,  . -,     (  ,  ,  -,  -,     ). -,  ,       ,           -!  ,        -  50..  ,     ( 1     ),    ,    ,  ,     ,        (    , ),     ,     .     ,    ( ..   ) -    .               :Smilie: .  : ,      15  -      .       (      ,     , ..   ,       ,   ,          ,      -   ),   ,   ,  ..  ,         :Frown: .  ,       ,    ,   ,   .  ,   ,     2700.,      . ,     ,  ,   ,   . !    -     .

  , ,   .   :   , , ,   ,         !     ?!    ,  ,  ,   .      (    ,   ).      ,  .

----------


## Na28ta

. !

----------


## Ekapol

! , .      .   2011.     .       ,   .          ?  ,   -2      ?

----------


## Na28ta

-    .  .     .   -  ,       (   ),  -  ...

----------


## tav_buh

,      ,   2011       , ?    , .

----------


## Na28ta

.     :     ,         .

----------


## tav_buh



----------


## Olga2309

210-230  02 "    "           () .
        -      ,         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


    .    -      ,  -  .

----------


## ntnt

.
   5  1      .       .  .      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1


 ?

----------


## ntnt

17

----------

20 ...    :       (  05  2011.)      ?    1  ,        -   . ,    ?

----------

> .
>    5  1      .       .  .      ?


 7.7.:
  -     -  5

----------


## Na28ta

, .    .     ,    .       ()  ? ?    ?

----------

> , .    .     ,    .       ()  ? ?    ?


      ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

.    ...    ?   ,   ?

----------

*Na28ta*, .

----------

-          (0710099)         1-2, ..    6- ? 
  .

----------


## Na28ta

** , .

----------


## Rom5

-  31.12.2011: "10502013"
  01.01.2012: "1050 3010"

     . 2011?

----------


## Glawbuch

> . 2011?


  -    31 .     , ?

----------

25   19  : "     . ".

 19 : 
-   
 ,     - 
- ,   
- .1  2  ?
-   1  2,   ,  
-     .?
- 
-         ..
-      ,       

   25:
-     ?
-    
-     ?
-     . .
-  ,  .1  .2
-   ,       ?
-    ,           
-     ?
- 

  ,    ...

----------


## saigak

> ,    ...


,  .       ...

----------


## Nolina

- ,   "" .1  2 (6 ),  ,    .3  4,  11     . 3  4.     -   . 3  4?

----------


## saigak

> -   . 3  4?


     ...     -     .   ,      .  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

?          ...

----------


## _

!       .   _4.29:    ,  .. 2  ,    4-  (  )  . ,      ,  ?

----------


## saigak

> 


,     ....

----------


## 15

!
, ,    0710099 
   ,     2011 ?

   ,   ,  ,      10 .,  2011 .            ,   ,      ? 

 !

----------

> ,     2011 ?


34



> 10 .,  2011 . 
>     ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> ?       - ?        ,         ,         . 4 209- .


,  .  :Smilie: 
 :Frown:

----------


## 15

,  !!!!

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,     .      /   .
>         "  ,   .   ,     "


    :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...3#post53626403
  ...

    -       ....        - ,       ,     ,    - ,     ?
    , ..   ,   " " .

  ,    , 

 . :Dezl:

----------


## Nolina

> ?          ...


   .     6 ,       6 .   ,     .1  2,   - 6 ,     ,   - 11 .

----------


## mary54

17  :
:
    2011    . ,  .1  .2?
:
 2011   .1  .2
  1 .      66

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,  ,  .    .     ,   ,      .  ... ,  ,  (,  )   , , , ,  . -,     (  ,  ,  -,  -,     ). -,  ,       ,           -!  ,        -  50..  ,     ( 1     ),    ,    ,  ,     ,        (    , ),     ,     . ...
>  : ,      15  -      .       (      ,     , ..   ,       ,   ,          ,      -   ),   ,   ,  ..  ,        .  ,       ,    ,   ,   . ...
> 
> ...   -     ....
> 
> ...     ,  .



  - ...

   2009    ,       .  .

    ( 2008)      ,      -      .
        ...
         , 
 :Wink: 
      -   - 200    - ,    -  ...
      / ....

----------

*mary54*, 
49.             ,          () .

----------


## vak

.
       2011   .
   ,   1  2.0.   :Wink:  
 ,   1        .  .            .     , ...  1  ,             !     .

          ?

ps   ,         -        "1!

ps ps         ,             1  2  ?

----------


## RitaR

> .
> ps ps         ,             1  2  ?


 :yes:     !
  -   ! )

----------


## mary54

, ,     ,           . ,            .

----------


## svetuochek

> ,    ,


http://rpncfo.ru/index.php?option=co...d=32&Itemid=45





> -       ....        - ,       ,     ,    - ,     ?
>     , ..   ,   " " .


  ,         .     ,      ,         .     .

         ,    .   ,     ,   .

----------

,.     ,  .1 .2  .       ,    .2   ,       -     ,   ,     "          .  - ,  .   .  ,     ,.2, .2.     ,  ,     .      .
  1 7.7 .   .   ,    ?      ?

----------


## svetuochek

))   " "  ,   0710099,    .1  . 2.
 "       ",   . 8.2,         .

,     2011

----------


## RitaR

> ....
>   1 7.7 .   .   ,    ?      ?


   1          - (  1  ,    1 8) -   " "    0710099, .. ,    .
     ,     , ,  2  -.....  -  " " :-)

----------

?   1    .        .2 -   -  ?      -   "  "    ?

----------


## svetuochek

> .2 -   -  ?


,      , ..   . 

http://www.buh.ru/document-1169#brea...sdiDDDD1169DI1
      (  1 8   1 7.7)

----------


## Glawbuch

> -   "  "    ?


  ,     .

----------


## Bucom

> 1 7.7 .   .


   Rp11.q4  8- .  21.03.12   7.70.538 ( ).

----------

!    . , ,  -      ?      . ,    1  2.   1 8.2.   2.0.34.7

----------

> ,      , ..   . 
> 
> http://www.buh.ru/document-1169#brea...sdiDDDD1169DI1
>       (  1 8   1 7.7)


, .  ,  .     .2, ..  .      ?     ????????
   ,..   .   ,     -   ,,    ,   .1  .2   ?   ,      ,    , ,  :Smilie:

----------

1. ,     Excel  Word      (  -  ). , -,   ?    ?  :Frown:

----------


## RitaR

> ....   ,      ,    , ,


-  .....

1)        24  2007 . N 209- "        "
  "....."   () ,  :

-    ,  ,  ,   ,  ,     (),          25  
- ,      ,       ,   25  
-           100   ( 15    ) 
-    (, )    .      400 .  (   60 . )

----------


## Katerina3783

**,      (     1  )  -,    (       :Embarrassment: ). 

1.	 ,  
 : 
 :  
 : 
2.	 .  ""   :   ,   ,    50.30.
3.           "" ,      "" .
4.           21.11.1996   129-.     ,   .           .

 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katerina3783

4  -      -     2  (    :Embarrassment: )
          -    -      ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Katerina3783

**,       ?  :       :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,       ?  :


,     ,  ,      .2?     ,   .
      :        ,     . ..       .2   .            ? -     , ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## Katerina3783

**,    24  ()            2  :yes: 
  1   -    ""  :yes:

----------


## .

> ,      , ..   .


   .
   .     ,      
  , .

----------


## Katerina3783

(       )  :yes:

----------

*Katerina3783*,   ?! ,   ?!   :Wow:

----------


## Katerina3783

** ,        1  (1  2 )      -  -       :yes:

----------

*Katerina3783*,  ,      :Smilie: 
    ,   . 126

----------

> ,     ,  ,      .2?     ,   .


     , ... :Smilie:  
         .     ,,                    :Smilie:

----------


## Katerina3783

> 126


     ,        :Wow:

----------

! !   ,    1  2,    .    12 (!)     :Frown:       1 ,    1  2?    1 8.2




> , ,    1 8.2  . 1  2?         . 1,2,3,4   "0"    (  ).  .3  4  ? .


 :




> ,     3,4,6,   ,         FRM3.ERT, FRM4.ERT, FRM6.ERT


      ,      ...

 :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:

----------

> 


    -,  . 23

----------

** ,  FRM3.ERT, FRM4.ERT, FRM6.ERT   7.7.   8.2        ,      .     .    8.2.  .  , ,  .

----------

> 8.2


  1  ...

----------

,,?  ,      :Smilie: )
 _______ ,          24  2007 . N 209- "        "
  ,  :

-    ,  ,  ,   ,  ,     (),        
-  ,      ,        
-          15  
-    (, )    .     60 . 

 ,  _______   .85     29.07.98 N 34      2011  
 1 ( )   2 (    )     ,    .

----------

.  68     .         .        ?   ?

----------

,    ,  -            2   ??

----------

> 1 ,    1  2?


    -     :Frown: 
     ,     11 ,   5.   ?   -  ?

----------

, ,      - 30    2 ?

----------

30

----------

,    -     2

----------

.

----------

> 


   4.29
, !  6  . !!!

----------


## saigak

> 4.29


.          ....  :Big Grin: 




> ,,?  ,


?       ? ,    .

----------

> .          ....


  !  ,    ...     :Frown:

----------

6 ,       6 .   ,     .1  2,   - 6 ,     ,   - 11 .?????????????  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

4.29 (),    

http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/prog_ur/3909305/

----------

> ,    -     2


    .
   . 88 ( 34)       02.04.2012  (    31.03.2012 - ,   , .47  4/99).
    .86  34     (  60     ),      24.12.2010 186   .

----------

1     ?

----------

,      2012 ?       - ?     2012      2011 ?

----------

,             ,    1,              ?

----------

> - ?


  :yes:

----------

,  ,     .1  .2, ,  .   ,      ,,   , - ,      3          .2.       ..  .         ?

----------


## svetuochek



----------


## svetuochek

.2   ?  ,   ,        ,       (   8.2)

----------


## tatsiana

,  2011     .      .   , ..      :Frown:    ,  . 
     ?      -     ?  ?

----------


## tatsiana

- -      ?

----------

> - -      ?

----------

> ,  ,     .1  .2, ,  .   ,      ,,   , - ,      3          .2.       ..  .         ?


     -     ... ,,  ,            ,          ,    ,     ,        :Wink:      ?  ,   .2          .
 ,    .  (  )    ?

----------

?

----------


## svetuochek

> -     ... ,,  ,


  :Wow: 

  ,    .    ,    .1  .2     (. 6     02.07.2010  66).  ,     .

----------

> ?


      -  .   .

----------


## svetuochek



----------

,       ,     (  )????      !!!

----------


## svetuochek

,   : 
, ,  -  , 
, , . - 

   .

  9.   .   .

 ,     (  .     ),       )))

----------

,             ?       ,   .   2011    ..,           .

----------

> ,       ,     (  )????      !!!


  , , ,   ,  -      ?                 ,     :Smilie: )))             :Smilie: )

----------

.   1  2    ,     ... ...  ???
         (((      .      2011     ,        ,           ?

----------


## svetuochek

> ,             ?


   ,    .

----------


## svetuochek

> ,   .


  :  "" - .58.03    ,   %%, ",  " -   58.03, " " - . 58.03    %%.         -   . 58.03  . 58.03 .

----------


## Nolina

> 4.29
> , !  6  . !!!


Yes!!!    !!!

----------

> ,      (     1  )  -,    (      ). 
> 
> 1.  ,  
>  : 
>  :  
>  : 
> 2.  .  ""   :   ,   ,    50.30.
> 3.           "" ,      "" .
> 4.           21.11.1996   129-.     ,   .           .
> ...


,  !!!!
   .   ))) ,      .         ,    ,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> . -1152026 ( :   -7-11/895  24.11.11)


  .  :yes:     1     :  1   

 20.02.2008  27

   1152026

    .  :Hmm:

----------

7,     ,    , .  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> , .


 ?

----------

18        ,  ,   ,  1, 2   . ,     .

----------

7   ,   . . 8 495 698-96-85 ,        " ".  :Frown:      ,        . ,        (  ,   ,     ,  .

----------

*  7   ,   . . 8 495 698-96-85 ,        "* 
 ?            ?
     02.07.2010  66 (     05.10.2011  124)
    ,.6

6. ,   -          :
)                (    );
)                ,             .
 -    *        " 1" - "4"  .*

 .    ,      1  2 .

----------

,     .         .    ,     ,     .  .
,   -,   7    ( )?      ?     .

----------


## saigak

> ,     (  )????


.   ,         - .

----------

.     28.12.11  , ,   .      -   4. () 2011 ?. 
  ,    1 .2012,       ,   ,     .        .

----------

> 28.12.11  , ,   .
>      -  4. () 2011 ?


 ,

----------

** ,       :Smilie:  
  ))

----------


## C

> 28.12.11


  2-  1 ,   . .    15

----------

> 2-  1 ,   . .    15


     ,    2    ?       .?

----------


## C

,      )
   -    ,  ..      ..     ..
 -            .

----------

.  ,    .

----------

> .  ,    .


   ,                .

----------

> 2    ?


 ,    -    ,   
   . 




> ,    .


,        :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> .     1     :  1   
> 
>  20.02.2008  27
> 
>    1152026
> 
>     .


  .    ,   - "   , "  :Big Grin: 

 .    1   4 .2011  :yes: ,        .    . :Abuse:

----------


## Raspberry

> .    1   4 .2011 ,        .    .


, .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glawbuch

*Raspberry*,      1

----------


## NataliaGor

28     ( )  :Smilie:   6 , .   ,    ,  : .
   .

----------

!   ,             ? (   2012 ).          ( 2011 )?

----------

** ,  



> ( 2011 )?


...     ,

----------

!
 -1        2,  (
.. 1 -     - .
  :
1.    ,          ?
2.         ?
3. .....???
  , ..    :

!   ,    ,       2011 .     2012        ,       2012 .
    2  2010 . N 66

----------


## Glawbuch

> -1


     1   :yes:

----------


## NataliaGor

http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...l/pc_taxpayer/

----------

> http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...l/pc_taxpayer/


        ?  ...

----------


## saigak

... ,

----------

- ....

----------


## NataliaGor

, - 

"  " "    . 
     " "       ,                -  PDF417. "

----------

> ** ,  
> 
> ...     ,


 

 ,           )))

----------

> ** ,  
> 
> ...     ,


  ,       ,       ((( ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ( ,     ?


....       .

----------

> - ....


 ,    " "

----------

30 .     .       .     .   .   ,      .    30 ?  :Frown:   ...?

----------


## saigak

> 30 ?   ...?

----------

> *  7   ,   . . 8 495 698-96-85 ,        "* 
>  ?            ?
>      02.07.2010  66 (     05.10.2011  124)
>     ,.6
> 
> 6. ,   -          :
> )                (    );
> )                ,             .
>  -    *        " 1" - "4"  .*
> ...


  1-4     !   !

----------

!      ,  2011 .     \  , \    .  ,           3 ...   ,      ,   ?

----------

> !      ,  2011 .     \  , \    .  ,           3 ...   ,      ,   ?


   ,       30 .

----------

,      12   ?       ?

----------

> ,      ,   ?


  ,    ,   ,   .  ,    .       -

----------


## NataliaGor

> 1-4     !   !


,    1, 2,

** ,    ,

----------


## NataliaGor

,    1   2  .

    : " ".    .

----------


## .

> ,    1   2  .


.    .     :Wink:

----------

*NataliaGor*,      -    :Smilie: 



> 


  ?!

----------


## NataliaGor

,

----------

,      02.04.2012  ?

----------

> ,      02.04.2012  ?


(

       - -???
  1  9 (      ) -???

----------

,90    ,  29 ,30   .

----------

> (
> 
>        - -???
>   1  9 (      ) -???


     ?

  1  9   1?

----------

> ?


,    12      .
 18.00         , ..        .    ,    (

----------

,  ? 
   .

----------

> ,  ? 
>    .


, ,   )
!)

----------

))))
-     ?  ???

----------

., ,     "   1 . 2012"?

----------

> ))))
> -     ?  ???


,    .        ,     ,      .

----------


## 7

!

             ?

----------


## aleksandraS

> ., ,     "   1 . 2012"?


  :yes:     .

----------


## 7

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


.   .

----------

4. ,             ( - ):
)     ()  
,   ,

----------


## 7

2, 3  ?

----------


## 7

,       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2, 3  ?

----------


## 7

,      .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      .


.      -   .

----------


## konvalerij

30   2 ?

----------

*konvalerij*, 30   :yes:   (90- )

----------


## konvalerij

:yes:

----------


## Raspberry

, ,      .   1 7.7.   .   .

----------


## 07

,    (   )      ?  :Embarrassment: 
        ?

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,      .   1 7.7.   .   .


 ,    -    ,   ?   , , .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


    .    1,2 ,  -     .

----------


## 07

> .    1,2 ,  -     .


  !
  ,   - ,        .    (   )   ... 
       ( ).    , !   ?

----------


## koshhka

> !
>   ,   - ,        .    (   )   ... 
>        ( ).    , !   ?


1.     ( 1  2)     : .85  34  29.07.98
.6   66   02.07.10
2.     :   2   .()

----------


## 2002

1  2, .. 
,      ,    ?
"    ..0099"  1  2 ?
  17 ,     1  2,   .    "" ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> "    ..0099"  1  2 ?


       .

----------


## 2002

,   .
,     0710099 
  071001  0710002?

----------


## Daryabuh

,       (   )
    - .

----------


## 2002

,  -    ? - ,    ...
     ...      "",       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -


  , ,  . *2002*,  .

----------


## 2002

.       ?

----------

-   .      -.  ,    .
   -,, ,     .

----------

!!    , 1  ....
    - ...99      ?

----------

,     2-4    ? 
 ,  :      ?
!

----------


## koshhka

> , 1  ....


 .......
 :  ? (   ) http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...l/taxpayer_ul/

 2-      ( )

----------

> ,     2-4    ? 
>  ,  :      ?
> !


  0710099    .        .   .

----------

> 0710099    .        .   .


!   "  ".   ".."    .

----------

, .        ?   ..((((

----------

,   .

----------

> ,     2-4    ?

----------

> .    1,2 ,  -     .


 ,   ,

----------


## 07

> ,   ,


   ?

----------

.     1  2

----------


## 07

,      .1  2      .

  18       
 :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

*07*,   ?      ,        1 2.   ,      1  2:        .

----------


## 07

*Na28ta*,   ,   !
    02.07.2010 N 66

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:           , ...  .    124  05.10.2011      ( ,  6 )
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/192473/

----------


## 07

, !   :Smilie:      .  ,   . 6 ""    ?

----------


## Na28ta

, ,    ,    ,     .    :   ,            ,      .

     .    ,   -        .     -   .

----------

, !!!
       !
 ... 24   ...26
  ?     ?  ?

----------

> , !!!
>        !
>  ... 24   ...26
>   ?     ?  ?


      .  ,  .  -.

----------

> 


   .  ... ,       :Cool:

----------


## NastasiaD

> ...
>   ,         .     ,      ,         .     .


  ,   -  ,   .



> ,    .   ,     ,   .


     ,      ....     ,    "" ,  ...



> ,


    ,    "   ",     ,   50    ,      .

----------

>>>             <<<

,            ?

!

----------

